

Job title: Software Engineer - Mac OS - telemachos
http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=58106

======
donohoe

      We have something truly revolutionary and really exciting in progress 
    

I'm guessing that it's not to bring back HyperCard...

~~~
fintler
Maybe they decided that NeXTSTEP was a bad idea, so they're going to switch
back to A/UX.

